

More Federal Agencies Are Using Undercover Operations - grej
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/16/us/more-federal-agencies-are-using-undercover-operations.html

======
jqm
I actually saw an undercover sting (not federal) in progress once. It was late
at night in a small town in rural New Mexico. The town had two convenience
stores.

I was passing through and stopped at one of the stores to buy a soda and the
police were parked on the side with a kid that looked about 17 years old. They
were prepping him on what to say. So, I walk in the store and the kid walked
in behind me. He went straight to the back, looked at the soda coolers then
asked the lady... "Hey, where's the beer?" Her response was "We don't sell
alcohol at this store". So he left and I started laughing. The clerk asked
what was so funny and I told her. She immediately called her friend at the
other convenience store in town warning of the impending sting.

I imagine some of the federal stings are about as professional. But maybe some
are better run.

